

Oldest Javelins Predate Modern Humans - vinnyglennon
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NG4cqokD-mUJ:news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/11/131126-oldest-javelins-stone-weapons-projectiles-human-evolution-science/+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ie

======
gus_massa
Direct link:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/11/131126-oldes...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/11/131126-oldest-
javelins-stone-weapons-projectiles-human-evolution-science/)

